

A Computer Absolutely Can Be Sexy - Jonathan Ive - lawlit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1KD7DdnRb8

======
pierreminik
Beauty lies in the eye of the beholder. ;)

On another note: There should be some filters you could be apply so you'd
minimize risk of exposure to such movies as the highest recommended to that
one titled "Sorry, Steve Jobs, But Business is Business".

It's so cliche that people who use the phrase "Business is Business" are just
incomprehensibly _[insert awful adjective]_ tools that aren't actually "in
Business" themselves but really, _really_ wish they were.

Nothing should be off topic but it doesn't take much to at least show a little
respect. When public figures doesn't share their personal life aspects perhaps
they have their reasons. This celebrity dehumanization is spiteful.

Even worse is his ignorance really comes to show when he goes judgmental on
Jobs' belief, only to project his own idiotic misconception of buddhism.
Buddhism has nothing to do with righteousness such as most other religions.
Buddhism doesn't say you shouldn't be angry because of something as made up as
being "wrong". Buddhism tells you that anger is poison but that it's a part of
being human to be angry. One shouldn't suppress it but acknowledge it.

------
technoslut
I actually love this post because I agreed with this video while agreeing with
the Gizmodo post.

The Greeks had multiple meanings for the word love which I think is more
appropriate. I believe that one can have intimacy with an object or a person
which can be perceived as the the equivalent of 'sexy' in its varied meaning.

